# GPS for Fido



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great idea. I knew it was coming, http://www.pettracker.com/pet-gps


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

That looks like a great idea. I love the fact that they have an app that you can use with it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

LoudRam said:


> That looks like a great idea. I love the fact that they have an app that you can use with it.


Yeah they have had GPS out before, but this is the best looking one yet.


----------



## steveoly (Jan 27, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> Yeah they have had GPS out before, but this is the best looking one yet.


Agreed. These definitely beat the ones with the bulky antennas. The pricing isn't all that bad either. I don't know if it's possibly but I would definitely love a micro-chip style transmitter or something more permanent to help in the - God forbid - instance of a pet getting stolen.


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

steveoly said:


> Agreed. These definitely beat the ones with the bulky antennas. The pricing isn't all that bad either. I don't know if it's possibly but I would definitely love a micro-chip style transmitter or something more permanent to help in the - God forbid - instance of a pet getting stolen.


That would be nice too. In our case Ruffles doesn't wear a collar inside.


----------

